# Blueberry  Delight



## Katherine (Jul 7, 2002)

9 whole Graham crackers (18 singles) 
2 small pkgs. vanilla instant pudding 
and pie filling 
1 4 oz. container Cool Whip
 2 cups cold milk 
2 cups blueberries   

Arrange 9 (singles) Graham crackers in bottom of 9-inch square pan.  Prepare pudding mix with 2 cups of milk as directed on package.  Mix thoroughly.  Fold in 1 cup Cool Whip®.  Pour half of pudding mixture over crackers in pan.  Top with blueberries.  Arrange remaining crackers over berries.  Top with remaining pudding mix.  Spread remaining Cool Whip® over pudding mixture.  Refrigerate overnight.


----------



## Debbie (Feb 2, 2006)

Katherine said:
			
		

> 9 whole Graham crackers (18 singles)
> 2 small pkgs. vanilla instant pudding
> and pie filling
> 1 4 oz. container Cool Whip
> ...


 
I was searching the site for blueberry muffin recipes.. and found this... looks delicious.. has anybody every tried it?


----------



## jkath (Feb 2, 2006)

Sounds tasty! I've actually taken a few of Katherine's recipes from the archives and have been really pleased with them. Too bad she left before I got to meet her!


----------

